# No POST, No MEMOK! Light, No Video, Everything is running



## bberrey23 (Oct 20, 2011)

Antec TruPower 640W PSU
2 Western Digital SATA 500 GB HDD
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460
_____________________________________

2x4GB GSKILL RipJaw F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL 
Asus M4A87TD EVO
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T

The 3 components above the line work just fine. The bottom 3 I just purchased and can't even get to POST. I tried pressing and holding the MEMOK! button and get no lights whatsoever. I get no video output at all. The other weird thing is my laser mouse doesn't even light up. I get no POST beeps whatsoever.

Any ideas?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the 1 x 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector (cpu pwr) connected?


----------



## alvin19 (Oct 20, 2011)

Try to check if all the connectors of the power supply is properly installed. Other option is boot it up with an internal speaker and without the memory. If it would beep (long beep) then the motherboard is good but if doesn't give any beep maybe your motherboard is defective.

thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would suggest you benchtest the components.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would also suggest a bench test.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## bberrey23 (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright, did a bench test without RAM and got a long short short. Which I am sure is the code for no RAM. Added a stick of RAM and nothing. Replaced it with the other stick and still nothing. Put in both and ran the MEMOK! and all it does was blink slowly. It did that for 8 hours. Still no video output whatsoever. I have never run into such a drastic issue if it is RAM incompatibility. Could the MOBO be done for?

I am sure I will have to RMA something, but is that something the RAM or motherboard? Wish I had spares to test, but alas I do not.

BTW thanks for the quick replies, that quite unexpected and helpful.


----------



## bberrey23 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok wait a minute. Just looked at all the beep codes I could find. Not sure which BIOS the Asus M4A87TD EVO uses, but it looks like 1 long and 2 shorts is for a bad video card. The thing is I know for a fact the video card works. I was using it in the old rig just a few hours ago. Anyone know the BIOS for that board and the beep codes?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Refer to the last paragraph of the bench test.
If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## bberrey23 (Oct 20, 2011)

I really wish I could, it would make this much easier. I was just hoping someone had any insight on whether it was the motherboard or the RAM so I don't have to go through the tedious wait of RMAing both, or just guessing which is the issue.


----------

